# Tool value



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

So a couple weeks ago I had to get a part for my NorthStar bazooka, went to my supplier and he got excited. First he said that is the cleanest bazooka he had seen in along time, asked how old it was then offered me what I paid for it on the spot. Not bad for a over 5 year old tool. She has allot of miles on here but just like all my tools, cleaned every night, oiled, rubbed down with Wizards mist and shine,(beer drinking time) just like the bikes, and in her case. Only had two parts break so far, knock on wood, but I still believe NarthStar made a great taper. Kind of nice knowing it has held its value.


----------

